# Zondervan and the Satanic Bible



## Bladestunner316

Zondervan and HaperCollins

Haper Collins Satanic Bible

Zondervan Mission





> To be the leading Christian communications company meeting the needs of people with resources that glorify Jesus Christ and promote biblical principles.


----------



## lwadkins

Good old Zondervan


----------



## Bladestunner316

Was'nt the TNIV enough??

Blade


----------



## bond-servant

Aweful isn't it? I learned of it last year. Sadly, the Christians that I have told of it have not stopped supporting Zondervan with thier $. 

The dollar seems to have more power than protests and petitions.


----------



## kevin.carroll

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Aweful isn't it? I learned of it last year. Sadly, the Christians that I have told of it have not stopped supporting Zondervan with thier $.
> 
> The dollar seems to have more power than protests and petitions.



 Please don't. I'm a soon to be published Zondervan author!


----------



## lwadkins

Wonder if Zondervan will publish a PJPII Commemorative Study Bible..


----------



## default

Praise God for Cambridge!


----------



## LadyFlynt

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Aweful isn't it? I learned of it last year. Sadly, the Christians that I have told of it have not stopped supporting Zondervan with thier $.
> 
> The dollar seems to have more power than protests and petitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't. I'm a soon to be published Zondervan author!
Click to expand...


There are other publishing companies you know...please look into them...


----------



## SolaScriptura

I guess I don't blame Zondervan for this. It isn't like they bought Harper Collins and can control what it puts out! On the contrary, Harper Collins bought out Zondervan and allowed it to keep running to provide books to the Christian market.
So, yes, in as much as Zondervan exists as a puppet company of Harper Collins they do exist primarily to make money... but just because the folks at Harper Collins make money off of Zondervan's books does not mean that Zondervan profits from the success of other arms of Harper Collins. 
Don't blame Zondervan for Harper Collins' publication of the Satanic Bible.


----------



## kevin.carroll

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Aweful isn't it? I learned of it last year. Sadly, the Christians that I have told of it have not stopped supporting Zondervan with thier $.
> 
> The dollar seems to have more power than protests and petitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't. I'm a soon to be published Zondervan author!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are other publishing companies you know...please look into them...
Click to expand...


I suppose you don't have a television or a radio...


----------



## kevin.carroll

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> I guess I don't blame Zondervan for this. It isn't like they bought Harper Collins and can control what it puts out! On the contrary, Harper Collins bought out Zondervan and allowed it to keep running to provide books to the Christian market.
> So, yes, in as much as Zondervan exists as a puppet company of Harper Collins they do exist primarily to make money... but just because the folks at Harper Collins make money off of Zondervan's books does not mean that Zondervan profits from the success of other arms of Harper Collins.
> Don't blame Zondervan for Harper Collins' publication of the Satanic Bible.



 One could easily get carried away here...we'd need to come up with a way to have Reformed monasteries to isolate ourselves from the world, if we did.


----------



## lwadkins

Aw, I tried boycotting them, trouble was they published too many books that I did want to read. :bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> I suppose you don't have a television or a radio...



 didn't get what this is supposed to mean...I actually have both and use them. So what am I missing here and what does it have to do with Zondervan or you being published? Was there an advertisement I missed?


----------



## matthew11v25

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> Aw, I tried boycotting them, trouble was they published too many books that I did want to read. :bigsmile:



same here. I am required to get the "Spirit of the Reformation" study bible for school...and it is put out by Zondervan.


----------



## turmeric

> _I suppose you don't have a television or a radio...  _


_

Excuse me, is this the Wesleyan message board? My sanctification seems a little tarnished lately, maybe you guys can provide me some EXACT guidelines...:bigsmile:

But seriously, please let's don't start any urban legends, they seem to happen spontaneously anyway. I won't start worrying until Zondervan becomes a division of Proctor-Gamble!_


----------



## kevin.carroll

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> I suppose you don't have a television or a radio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't get what this is supposed to mean...I actually have both and use them. So what am I missing here and what does it have to do with Zondervan or you being published? Was there an advertisement I missed?
Click to expand...


My point is there is objectionable material on both and yet we continue to use them. Consistency of your position would require us to become monks, in order to avoid doing any business with someone who might have an affiliation with someone who does somethng we object to...


----------



## MICWARFIELD

I remember when the satanic bible was published by "AVON" books. I always thought that was funny.

Mike


----------

